# Post your favorite T-Shirt



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks MM75!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I own this one, but I'm afraid to wear it in public, lol:

http://i.imgur.com/SU9Gv.jpg


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

:lol
All my favourite ones are ones that I'd be afraid to wear in public too.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I was looking at my Amazon wish list earlier and this was on it:









**** yeah, wolves.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

avoidobot3000 said:


> I was looking at my Amazon wish list earlier and this was on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reviews are what make the shirt famous:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mountain-Three-Short-Sleeve/product-reviews/B002HJ377A/ref=cm_cr_pr_top_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0

http://www.amazon.com/The-Mountain-...?ie=UTF8&filterBy=addOneStar&showViewpoints=0

and ladies: I own this shirt. :yes


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

arnie said:


> The reviews are what make the shirt famous:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Mountain-...iewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


It's been on my wish-list for a while. It's the only thing on my wish-list that isn't a book--I want my mind to be ready, so that when I get this shirt I can handle its power properly and wisely.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes please


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

arnie said:


> Yes please


Wow


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

arnie said:


> Yes please


I have a shirt that says that, but mine's better.


----------



## BoBooBoo (May 15, 2012)

This one (didn't think I could post my picture since the shirt contains a mild swear word, so here's the link and a warning about said word.)

And this one. This shot got me a $100 gift certificate from ThinkGeek.com.










Sad Astronaut is sad.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

arnie said:


> http://i.imgur.com/0H7Fq.jpg
> 
> Thanks MM75!


I have a shirt just like that...










It's short sleeve and blue though.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Linlinh said:


>


I have this one.  Although, it's a bit worn-out--still, no holes though. :teeth


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Want this shirt badly.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Never really wear it though...such a waste.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Couldn't fine a pic online, so I just took one of it really fast. :/


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

arnie said:


>


:clap :haha Funny cuz it's true :teeth


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

This shirt's trollin.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

pita said:


> This shirt's trollin.


How can a font be so offensive?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

rawrguy said:


> :clap :haha Funny cuz it's true :teeth


I love how wikipedia has a whole article arguing about how fast the T-Rex is.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyrannosaurus#Locomotion


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

arnie said:


> The reviews are what make the shirt famous:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/The-Mountain-Three-Short-Sleeve/product-reviews/B002HJ377A/ref=cm_cr_pr_top_helpful?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0
> 
> ...


that's why i keep seeing this shirt in certain tv shows.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

pita said:


> This shirt's trollin.


Haha love it!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

^
Must have them.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

I own these and wear them often.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

This one always makes me giggle


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

This one, just bought it.


----------



## Insanity Within (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

saltyleaf said:


>


:lol


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

My Gary Moore t-shirt.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:haha


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------

